
Here’s a Good Reason to Be Wary of Overly Polite People - karthikp
http://nymag.com/scienceofus/2015/08/good-reason-to-be-wary-of-overly-polite-people.html
======
RichardHeart
There's excessively polite people with a hidden agenda, and those without. I
don't think the ratio is strong enough in favor of evil to warrant too much
effort. If you think the evil density is higher, I suggest testing to find
out, rather than just wondering. Borrow some money off them, or ask them to
help you move, and see how it goes.

If they pass your test, you need only watch for the long con, and its much
less common. Unless they change.

------
airbreather
Unless they are autistic and genuine without guile.

